# Unofficial cube competition in Pennsylvania?



## StachuK1992 (Aug 11, 2008)

I've noticed on the WCA that no cube competitions are any time soon near where I live
So would anyone like to have a formal get-together where we basically have a cube competition without the hassle of the wca?

Ok...It's decided...Philadelphia, Pennsylvannia it is...any idea where...

THIS IS FINAL:

The competition is not going to be official...if you want to 'sign up,' do it on here:
http://www.freewebs.com/phillycomp/
just post your name
soon...on MY website I will find a location and will post it on there...My site is REALLY outdated...like 6 months without change

so...talk to vault312 about official...just look below


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 11, 2008)

what happened to NJ
princeton open 2008 gave us everything free
room, lunch, entry, etc.
anyway i'm interested.

EDIT - emailed bob burton. said he was looking into a competition in newark, new jersey sometime november.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 11, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> what happened to NJ
> princeton open 2008 gave us everything free
> room, lunch, entry, etc.
> anyway i'm interested.
> ...


when in princeton open?
i want a comp. sooner.lol
get the word out...tell people to spread the word!
thanks for help!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 11, 2008)

princeton is done already but you could try to host another one there.
but where in PA?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 11, 2008)

official of unofficial?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 11, 2008)

princeton open was an official competition. its DONE, OVER now. 

I was just thinking of a place you can host it.


----------



## Brett (Aug 11, 2008)

If it's within 2-3 hours of Maryland I'll see if I can go. Starting the day after Thanksgiving I won't need parents to drive


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 12, 2008)

yes, where in PA indeed? if it is near philly and at least not until september i can go. somewhere _*in*_ philly that can easily be reached by public transportation would be ideal. or if someone could give me a ride. if it is late september at least i can probably convince a few other people to go as well.


----------



## alexc (Aug 12, 2008)

Sweet, I'm an hour and a half outside of philly!


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 12, 2008)

alexc said:


> Sweet, I'm an hour and a half outside of philly!



you should swing by UPenn sometime and we will cube it up.


----------



## BillB (Aug 12, 2008)

I'd be up for it. I'm just outside of Phila.

Bill B


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 12, 2008)

philly seems to be the place!
let's plan this comp!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 13, 2008)

haha philly it is.

A 1 hour trip from new jersey isn't bad


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 13, 2008)

go to 
http://www.freewebs.com/phillycomp/

put your name in the shoutbox if you are even considering going
could someone put this on twistpuzzles
I don't want to make an account there just because of this...


----------



## anders (Aug 13, 2008)

Any event, or cubing gathering, in Detroit during next week (18-23 August)? I am paying the US a visit...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 13, 2008)

not that I know of...umm anyone want to be on topic here?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't know why you just don't try to make this official. But whatever. As long as its a competition.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 14, 2008)

hmmm. do you think there's enough time?
I'm thinking beginning of october for comp...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 14, 2008)

ask bob burton cuz he's just in new jersey


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 14, 2008)

ok

dsgfdsgsdf


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 15, 2008)

if you wait until spring to have an official one i can probably get UPenn to pay for it(i need time to establish a cube club). although you should still do the unofficial in sept-oct


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 15, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> if you wait until spring to have an official one i can probably get UPenn to pay for it(i need time to establish a cube club). although you should still do the unofficial in sept-oct



WOOT! UPenn will pay for a competition 
What happened to the Rutger's Competitions? :confused:
They didn't have one this year


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 15, 2008)

look @ post 1 for 'update'


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 15, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > if you wait until spring to have an official one i can probably get UPenn to pay for it(i need time to establish a cube club). although you should still do the unofficial in sept-oct
> ...



bob burton was organizing those. he is no longer at rutgers, so hes not doing them anymore.

also im not promising that Penn will pay for a comp, just saying that they might. ill look into it more once i get settled in there.


----------



## alexc (Aug 15, 2008)

I think I could come. Just tell me the date and venue ASAP, so I can ask my parents about it. I probably will be able to come.


----------



## alexc (Aug 15, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...



Yes, do an official comp in Philly! I would almost surely come.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 17, 2008)

we should make a preliminary sign up form so we know what events to have.

if you are coming copy and paste this form and fill out yes, no, or maybe/probably for what events you will do. if you need to borrow a puzzle(because yours broke or sucks) then say so there as well. feel free to post averages.

*name:* David Woner (initial is fine for your last name, so David W. would be fine)
*2x2:* yes
*3x3:* yes
*3x3 OH:* probably
*3x3 BLD:* no
*3x3 feet:* yes
*fewest moves:* probably not
*4x4:* yes
*4x4 BLD:* no
*5x5:* yes
*5x5 bld:* no
*6x6 or 7x7:* maybe if i can borrow
*magic:* no
*m magic:* no
*clock:* yes
*pyraminx:* no
*megaminx:* yes, i might need to borrow though
*square-1:* maybe
*rubik's snake:* yes

*I think we should add these events:* i dont have any right now...
*i need to borrow these puzzles:*6x6 and 7x7, maybe megaminx.
*i will be able to lend these puzzles:*2-5, clock, maybe megaminx. my snake is not rubiks brand, it is about twice the size of a regular snake and is very stiff, but i can lend it if it is all that we have.



please fill this out, it will help with the unnofficial and i will also use this data for the official comp.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 17, 2008)

thanks!

*name:* Stachu K.
*2x2:* yes
*3x3:* yes
*3x3 OH:* yes
*3x3 BLD:* yes
*3x3 feet:* yes
*fewest moves:* yes
*4x4:* yes
*4x4 BLD:* no
*5x5:* yes
*5x5 bld:* no
*6x6 or 7x7:* yes
*magic:* no
*m magic:* no
*clock:* no
*pyraminx:* yes
*megaminx:* yes
*square-1:* yes
*rubik's snake:* no

*I think we should add these events:* n/a
*i need to borrow these puzzles:n/a*
*i will be able to lend these puzzles:*2-5, 7, megaminx, pyraminx(probably)


----------



## Kyle Barry (Aug 17, 2008)

I currently go to Rutgers and plan on revitalizing the Rubik's Cube club as soon as i get time to do it, then hopefully we will have some Rutgers funded competitions in the future.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 17, 2008)

Kyle Barry said:


> I currently go to Rutgers and plan on revitalizing the Rubik's Cube club as soon as i get time to do it, then hopefully we will have some Rutgers funded competitions in the future.



please do.

*name*: Jules M.
*2x2*: yes
*3x3*: yes
*3x3 OH*: probably
*3x3* BLD: no
*3x3 *feet: no
*fewest moves*: no
*4x4*: yes
*4x4* BLD: no
*5x5*: yes (might need to borrow since mine is dead)
*5x5* bld: no
*6x6 or 7x7*: no (can't afford it and still not much experience)
*magic*: yes
*m magic*: no
*clock*: no
*pyraminx*: no
*megaminx*: no
*square-1*: maybe (if I can learn it on time)
*rubik's snake*: no

I think we should add these events:* nothing on my mind yet*
i need to borrow these puzzles: *5x5* (if mine doesn't come in), *Square-1* (just sucks)
i will be able to lend these puzzles:*2-4 (2 - ES mod does like U6, 3 - Rubiks.com 2008 DIY [CENTERS DO NOT FALL OFF AND IT DOESN'T POP], 4 - edison structure like rubiks.) magic* - store bought.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 17, 2008)

i think we should make another thread to sign up for this.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 17, 2008)

yeah...I will this weekend


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 17, 2008)

just to be more organized


----------



## alexc (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm still _*not*_ sure whether I'll be able to go, but here's what I would do:

*name:* Alex C.
*2x2:* yes
*3x3:* yes
*3x3 OH:* yes
*3x3 BLD:* yes
*3x3 feet:* no
*fewest moves:* no
*4x4:* yes
*4x4 BLD:* yes
*5x5: *yes
*5x5 bld:* yes
*6x6 or 7x7:* yes (will need to borrow a 6x6 though)
*magic:* no
*m magic:* no
*clock:* no
*pyraminx:* no
*megaminx:* no
*square-1:* no
*rubik's snake:* no

*I think we should add these events:* 
*i need to borrow these puzzles:* 6x6
*i will be able to lend these puzzles:* 2, 3, 4, 5, 7, snake


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 18, 2008)

can someone bring 3x3 replacement stickers *preferably* with black stickers replacing white ones (i just prefer that but regular colors are ok)? I will pay for them at the competition. TILES WOULD BE BETTER!!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 18, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> can someone bring 3x3 replacement stickers *preferably* with black stickers replacing white ones (i just prefer that but regular colors are ok)? I will pay for them at the competition. TILES WOULD BE BETTER!!


i now have a sticker set in a ziploc bag just for you


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 18, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > can someone bring 3x3 replacement stickers *preferably* with black stickers replacing white ones (i just prefer that but regular colors are ok)? I will pay for them at the competition. TILES WOULD BE BETTER!!
> ...



thanks
how much do you want them for?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 18, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...


meh.
I got them for free, so so can you


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks So Much!!!!


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 18, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> i think we should make another thread to sign up for this.



agreed, but the form in that thread needs to have "*i have this many stackmats that can be used for the competition(glow-in-the-dark is ok, no port is needed): yes or no + how many*"

also, we need to establish a date and have a few ideas for venues before we start the sign-up thread. i'm sure there is an area on-campus that we can use for free, but i might need permission. if we dont have more than 10-12 people i think we can use one of my dorm's "35+ lounge areas' but i'm not sure on what the policy for visitors is.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 24, 2008)

OK OK OK

JUST WONDERING!

WHO CAN *SELL* ME a 5x5 in this unofficial?


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 25, 2008)

i might be selling my 5x5, i havent decided yet.

im also buying 3 more magics and will be restringing them to fix that problem with the last flip that walmart magics have. would anyone be interested in buying one?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 30, 2008)

Is This Still Gonna Happen??


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 30, 2008)

hopefully, 
E-Mail me if you're interested
[email protected]
don't PM...just e-mail


----------

